# new regulations



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

so im struggling to determine what exactly the switch to by county zoning changed? My question is can you shoot say 3 deer in a 3 deer county and 3 more in another 3 deer county? The wording in the regs is at best vague and i talked to a wildlife officer around a month ago and he said he didnt get it either and was waiting on their rules interp meeting. Anybody who has a clarification that would be great and thanks ahead of time.


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

As far as I understand it ( I am no expert and I am sure someone more knowledgable will jump in) you can shoot 3 in a county and 3 more in another county as long as both of those counties are 3 deer counties with a maximum of 9 deer for the entire year and only 1 of them can be a buck. I would also be interested in why others think. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

It goes by zone. There is zone A, B, and C. So every county in the zone would have a bag limit on that zone as a whole. Say you are allowed 3 deer in zone C once you have taken 3 deer in that zone you would have to hunt counties in zones A and B to kill additional deer.


----------



## olwhitee (Apr 10, 2004)

No more zones, this year is county to county with a statewide limit of 9.


----------



## olwhitee (Apr 10, 2004)

partlyable said:


> As far as I understand it ( I am no expert and I am sure someone more knowledgable will jump in) you can shoot 3 in a county and 3 more in another county as long as both of those counties are 3 deer counties with a maximum of 9 deer for the entire year and only 1 of them can be a buck. I would also be interested in why others think.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


This is the way I read it too.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

olwhitee said:


> No more zones, this year is county to county with a statewide limit of 9.


Correct.

http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/dow/regulations/hunting_deer.aspx#zones











Either sex Permit:
Blue = 2 deer limit 1 per county
Green = 3 deer limit 2 per county
Red = 4 deer limit 3 per county

Anterless Deer Permit:
Either sex Permit:
Blue = 1 per county
Green = 1 per county
Red = 1 per county

Total Bag Limit 9:
Blue = 2
Green = 3
Red = 4

Hope that helps.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Guess I was incorrect on the zones. Obviously they have changed things. This will probably get more deer taken because you will no longer have to travel across the state to kill additional deer. Now you can just go over to the next county. Said that less then 1 percent take more than 4 deer. I would expect this number to rise.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Question- Am I allowed a 15.00 doe tag in each county or I am allowed 1-15.00 tag and all other tags are 24.00. I can go to counties all around me and use the cheaper tag 1 time per county. I have been meaning to call the DNR but you guys can clear this up, look in the book and consider your response.


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

Weekender#1 said:


> Question- Am I allowed a 15.00 doe tag in each county or I am allowed 1-15.00 tag and all other tags are 24.00. I can go to counties all around me and use the cheaper tag 1 time per county. I have been meaning to call the DNR but you guys can clear this up, look in the book and consider your response.


The way I read it is you get three doe tags and 6 either sex tags but you have to go to different color ones. You can go to two reds or such, must go to each color to get the total of 9 deers and no matter what you can still only kill one buck.


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

I live in Lawrence County so I can get three deer in my county and 1 is the doe tag and the others would be the either sex tag. Now since I killed all three in my county now the only counties I can hunt would be a red or blue county, then I could buy another doe tag with the three either sex if I would go to Scioto county and if I killed a buck in Lawrence county then I could only shoot does. Then if I killed my limit there I could only hunt in the blue counties, which then I would get a doe and either sex tag.


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

The way I read it, it's by counties so you do not have to go to another color zone. It just says you cannot exceed an individual county limit. So if you are in Clermont you can shoot one antler less before dec 1st and 3 either sex tags, to reach the county maximum of 4. Now you can go to any other county reguardless of color so for you say brown county and harvest 1 more doe tag and 3 more either sex tags. That's 8 total so you could go to any county other than Clermont and Brown and harvest you last legal deer. Only 1 of the 9 may be a buck. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

partlyable said:


> The way I read it, it's by counties so you do not have to go to another color zone. It just says you cannot exceed an individual county limit. So if you are in Clermont you can shoot one antler less before dec 1st and 3 either sex tags, to reach the county maximum of 4. Now you can go to any other county reguardless of color so for you say brown county and harvest 1 more doe tag and 3 more either sex tags. That's 8 total so you could go to any county other than Clermont and Brown and harvest you last legal deer. Only 1 of the 9 may be a buck.


thats what i thought. So from the wording i could take 3 deer in 3 different red counties? that seems odd


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

I was incorrect and you can mix and match to get your total deer. So you can hunt in 3 of the 3 deer counties to get your total of 9. 
Per Wildlife of Ohio.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

thats what i was looking for thanks man


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

Still only one buck out of the nine.


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

jray said:


> thats what i thought. So from the wording i could take 3 deer in 3 different red counties? that seems odd


Yes as I read it this is correct and you are also correct on 1 buck no matter what the circumstances.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

So can I purchase 15.00 tag for each county or am I only allowed 1-15.00 tag in Ohio and all others are 24.00


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Weekender#1 said:


> So can I purchase 15.00 tag for each county or am I only allowed 1-15.00 tag in Ohio and all others are 24.00


Yes you may purchase one (15.00) antlerless tag for each county. All other tags for that same county must be the (24.00) either sex tag

No more than one deer in each county can be tagged with an antlerless permit. 

Antlerless tags for all counties expire Dec 1st

You can not harvest more than the county bag limit in any one county

Statewide bag limit is 9 deer, 8 antlerless and one antlered


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

So since I hunt in tusc. County I can kill four deer in that county, one on a antler less tag and three on either sex tags?


----------



## NWfisherman (Jul 22, 2013)

I live in hancock county and from the way I'm reading the rules I can get one any sex permit and one non antler permit..... so that means if i shoot a doe with my either sex permit I would not be able to shoot a buck the rest of the year...or if I shoot a buck with my either sex permit during bow I would not be able to hunt during gun season because the non antler tags expire the first day of gun season...does that sound right?


----------



## BASSINaDL (Aug 24, 2010)

Hey im just happy i hunt 4- deer counties and my tags only cost $12-14. livin that easy life


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

NWfisherman said:


> I live in hancock county and from the way I'm reading the rules I can get one any sex permit and one non antler permit..... so that means if i shoot a doe with my either sex permit I would not be able to shoot a buck the rest of the year...or if I shoot a buck with my either sex permit during bow I would not be able to hunt during gun season because the non antler tags expire the first day of gun season...does that sound right?


You can buy as many of whatever tags as you want but the deer you tag with them and in what county is what counts. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BASSINaDL (Aug 24, 2010)

Hey im just happy i hunt 3, 4-deer counties and my tags only cost $12-14 :thumbup:


----------



## fishnohio (Jan 7, 2008)

This is the way I understand it....hunting by colors
Green = 1 antler less permit + 2 either sex permits
Red = 1 antler less permit + 3 either sex permits
Blue= 1 antlerless permit + 1 either sex permits
Antleress permits expire statewide december 1st 2013
But only 1 buck may be tagged statewide


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

NWfisherman said:


> I live in hancock county and from the way I'm reading the rules I can get one any sex permit and one non antler permit..... so that means if i shoot a doe with my either sex permit I would not be able to shoot a buck the rest of the year...or if I shoot a buck with my either sex permit during bow I would not be able to hunt during gun season because the non antler tags expire the first day of gun season...does that sound right?


Yes you get 1 deer that is not on an antler less tag so if you shoot a buck before gun season you would have to go to another county to gun hunt because your doe tag would expire. If you shoot a doe before gun season you should tag it with and antler less so you can still hunt the gun season. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

This year you can purchase more than just on either sex. But still can only take one Buck no matter what Is the way it reads to me. Lastyear if you shot a doe with an either sex you couldn't purchase another one if you wanted to get a Buck. This year you can. Correct?


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

RJohnson442 said:


> This year you can purchase more than just on either sex. But still can only take one Buck no matter what Is the way it reads to me. Lastyear if you shot a doe with an either sex you couldn't purchase another one if you wanted to get a Buck. This year you can. Correct?


I do not fully understand what you are saying but if you are in a 2 deer county and you shoot a doe and tag it with an either sex tag you can buy another tag but you cannot use this tag to shoot a buck in the same county you previously shot the doe. That county is 1 antler less tag and 1 either sex tag. If it is a 3 or 4 deer county then yes you can tag a doe with and either sex tag and buy another one to go after a buck. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

[QUOTE=If it is a 3 or 4 deer county then yes you can tag a doe with and either sex tag and buy another one to go after a buck. 

That's what I was trying to say... last year you could only purchase one and if you took a doe with that tag then no Buck for you. This year you can purchase multiple either sex tags but still only one Buck is allowed.


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

No last year you could but multiple either sex tags just like this year. stark county would have been a zone B which would have been 2 either sex tags 1 for a buck and 1 for a doe or both for doe's. I do not recall a time when you could only purchase only 1 either sex tag.


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

Well damn I wish I knew that last year after letting a bunch of does walk cause I only had one either sex tag and didn't want to waste it on a doe unless it came down to it. 
And this is why I love this site! Thanks!


----------



## GABO (Apr 4, 2008)

huh........the way they got it all messed up now just shoot them wherever you want and just call it in and say it was shot in some other county. its ridiculous what they have done and how these regs are so unclear. it just makes it easier for those who want to take advantage of the system. what about land owners........lol


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

Last year the state was divided into three zones with a specific bag limit for each zone. If you filled the bag limit for a particular zone then you were required to travel across state to a different zone to hunt. The zones were comprised of counties with differing deer populations and bag limits were established based on the geographic populations rather than county density. And don't confuse antlerless tags with any deer tags. last year like this year you could not use or buy and antlerless tag after the start of regular gun season in December but you could buy as many any deer tags as you wanted. it remains that way this year. Last year counting the now abandoned "Urban Zones" you could harvest a total of 16 deer (only 1 buck). This year that number has been cut to 9 with only one having antlers. The reason for the change is to allow more concentrated harvest in areas of higher doe numbers. you no longer have to travel across state to a different zone you just go to the nearest county to you. Again this year the antlerless tags will only be valid for the early archery and two day muzzle loader seasons. Don't forget to make your own temporary tags for harvest they are no longer supplied with your permit.


----------

